# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Smart-Clip2 تحديثات :  Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.02. Support for new Huawei Qcom devices.

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Smart-Clip2 Software v1.21.02 is out!*   *Qcom Tab:*  Newest *Huawei* devices were added to the list of supported:  *♦ Huawei ASCEND XT H1611
♦ Huawei G9 Lite VNS-AL00
♦ Huawei Honor 5A CAM-AL00
♦ Huawei Y6ii CAM-L32*   *Android ADB Tab:*  New MTK models in the list:  *♦ Avvio L660* (MT6735) *♦ BLU Studio X8 HD* (MT6xxx) *♦ Carrier element ES A771* (MT6592) *♦ Doppio Sg401* (MT6572) *♦ HTC Desire 626GPLUS* (MT6592) *♦ NIU Tek 4D2* (MT6572) *♦ Own Fun+* (MT6580) *♦ OPPO A1601* (MT6750) *♦ PLARK-P23* (MT8382) *♦ Verycool S3502* (MT6571) *♦ Wiko K-Kool* (MT6580) *♦ ZTE Blade X9 TT175* (MT6753)  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

